# This won't hurt, will it?



## GG Audio (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey guys,

Someone just turned me on to this forum last week and it looks pretty cool. 

I've been playing keyboards since I was 16 and decided that I wanted to be Rick Wakeman when I grew up. So, that didn't happen, but I still love playing.

Cheers!


Ray


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 16, 2017)

welcome


----------



## robharvey (Aug 18, 2017)

But did you have the cape?


----------



## GG Audio (Aug 18, 2017)

As a matter of fact, I did. lol


----------



## thereus (Aug 18, 2017)

Jordan Ruddess is Rick Wakeman, now.


----------



## GG Audio (Aug 18, 2017)

I beg to differ... I just saw Rick with Jon & Trevor a few months ago and believe me, Wakeman is still Wakeman.


----------



## thereus (Aug 18, 2017)

I was joking, right...


----------



## GG Audio (Aug 18, 2017)

Ah...sorry. I wasn't sure.


----------

